# Initial Inventory



## shirt10 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

An avid reader of these forums, but as you can see from my post count I seldom post 

Anyway, I am in the process of finalizing my business plan and all the fun things that go into the prep stages of starting my own little business.

My question is;

What percentage of regular t-shirts do you sell in the main sizes for Men?

S - xx%
M - xx%
L - xx%
XL - xx%

And what percentage of regular t-shirts do you sell in the main sizes for Women?

S - xx%
M - xx%
L - xx%
XL - xx%

My initial inventory levels will be dependent on what scale I decide to launch my business on (still undecided and seeking advice from colleagues), but I am very interested to hear the rough splits on sizes sold by you all.

My tees will be aimed mainly towards the 16-29 demographic.

Thank you in advance for any insight.

--Ben--


----------



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

I usually do a 1-2-2-1 ratio of S-M-L-XL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p210368-post7.html


----------

